# + صور متواضعة من تصميمي +



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

*شوية صور ثابتة ومتحركة وجليتر علي قدي كده
كنت بتسلي وعملتهم

اجبروا بخاطري ربنا يجبر بخاطركم واشوفكم دكاترة مهندسين قد الدنيا وتتدوزوا

ودي الصور










































اتمني ناس قليلة هي اللي يغمي عليها من الوحاشة30:*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

*خدوا دي كمان 
يلا
انشالله محد حوش



*


----------



## Mary Gergees (22 يونيو 2009)

*​هههههههههههههه

حلووووووووه اووووووووى يا بيشو

تسلم ايدك

ربنا يباركك
*url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 يونيو 2009)

حلوين جدا يا بيشو

بس اكتر واحدة عجبتني دي







احلى تقييم كمان يا باشا ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

Mary Gergees قال:


> *​هههههههههههههه
> 
> حلووووووووه اووووووووى يا بيشو
> 
> ...



*شكرا يامعلمي لمرررورك
هي دي بس اللي عجبتك ياحجة:11azy:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حلوين جدا يا بيشو
> 
> بس اكتر واحدة عجبتني دي
> 
> ...



*ربنا يخليكي ياختي
دايما مظبطاني
بس برضه نفس الصورة 
حرام
انا تعبان في الباقي اكتر:11azy:​*


----------



## mero_engel (22 يونيو 2009)

*تحفه يا بيشو *
*لا بجد يجي منك *
*بقولك هبقي استلف منهم في توقيعي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2009)

*حلووووووووووووين اووووووووووووووي
تسلم ايديك يا بيشو
ومنتظرة المزيد​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *تحفه يا بيشو *
> *لا بجد يجي منك *
> *بقولك هبقي استلف منهم في توقيعي*​



*ميرو باشا هنا
يامرحب بالجمال كله
ربنا يجبر بخاطرك ويوقفلك ولاد الحلال
ويبعد عنك ولاد الحرام قادر ياكريم
خديهم كلهم يامعلمي​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حلووووووووووووين اووووووووووووووي
> تسلم ايديك يا بيشو
> ومنتظرة المزيد​*


*
شكرا يامعلمي علي التقيم ومرورك والتشجيع






























هو انت تقدري متدخليش:t30:​*


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يونيو 2009)

*تحفة يابيشو بجد*
*روووووووووعة*
*تستاهل اجمد تقييم*​


----------



## vetaa (22 يونيو 2009)

*كنت مخبى دة كله فين يا سوسه
هههههه

بجد حلوين خالص
واختيارك كمان للاقوال والايات
موفق جدا
احلى تقييم كمان
*​


----------



## VENA* (22 يونيو 2009)

*حلويين جداا بجد 
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2009)

*اية الجمال دة
بجد تحفة ويجى منك
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2009)

جمال جدا يا بيشو 

تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2009)

*ايه يا واد الحلاوه دي
كنت مخبي المواهب دي فين
الله ينور يا ريس
واشد واحلي تقيم 
زي بعضه 
خلي الغلابه تسترزق
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

m a r i a m قال:


> *تحفة يابيشو بجد*
> *روووووووووعة*
> *تستاهل اجمد تقييم*​


*
مريومة هانم هنا
ياخراابي
نورت يامعلمي 
وشكرا ياريس للتقيم​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *كنت مخبى دة كله فين يا سوسه
> هههههه
> 
> بجد حلوين خالص
> ...



*فتووووووووووووووووووووت
منووووووورة ياقمر بجد
وحمدلله علي سلامتك يامعلم
وشكرا للتقيم والمرور
​*


----------



## ponponayah (22 يونيو 2009)

تحفة اوووووووووووووووووووى يا معلمى 
بجد جمال جداااااااااا
واحلى تقييم لاحلى تصميم
ميرسى يا معلمى 
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

vena* قال:


> *حلويين جداا بجد
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*


*
شكرا يافينا لمرووورك
انت الاحلي ياباشا​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اية الجمال دة
> بجد تحفة ويجى منك
> تسلم ايديك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*ربنا يخليكي ياحجة
شكرا ياباشا لمروورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا يا بيشو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك ​


*
شكرا ياكوكو علي مرووورك
*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> *ايه يا واد الحلاوه دي
> كنت مخبي المواهب دي فين
> الله ينور يا ريس
> واشد واحلي تقيم
> ...



*هش ياض من هنا
يارخم
وانت عارف ليه


شكرا يامعلم علي التقيم​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> تحفة اوووووووووووووووووووى يا معلمى
> بجد جمال جداااااااااا
> واحلى تقييم لاحلى تصميم
> ميرسى يا معلمى
> يسوع يباركك​



*بونبوناية المنتدي
مليتي الموضوع ملبس
ولبكتي الدنيا
شكرا يامعلمي علي التقيم​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يونيو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *هش ياض من هنا
> يارخم
> وانت عارف ليه
> 
> ...


_*
انا هش ورخم :smil8:
اوعدك التقيم الي جاي هيكون سالبي :t30:*_


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

*ولا يهزني ياحج عياد
هتتضلب برضه*


----------



## totty (23 يونيو 2009)

*واااااااااااااااو

حلوين اوووووووووووووووى

لازم تعلمنى ها؟

مش هسيبك غير لما اتعلم
ههههههههههههههه

سلم ايدك يا بيشووووووو
ومنى لك احلى تقييم كمان*​


----------



## lovely dove (23 يونيو 2009)

حلووووووووووووين قوي يابيشو 
تسلم ايدك ياباشا 
ربنا يعوض تعبك 
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يونيو 2009)

totty قال:


> *واااااااااااااااو
> حلوين اوووووووووووووووى
> لازم تعلمنى ها؟
> مش هسيبك غير لما اتعلم
> ...



*ربنا يجبر بخاطرك ياست هانم
واعملك يامعلم مفيش مشكلة
نخلص اللي ورانا الاول وبعدين نشوف
الموضوع ده
وشكرا يامعلمي علي التقيم​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> حلووووووووووووين قوي يابيشو
> تسلم ايدك ياباشا
> ربنا يعوض تعبك
> ​


*
شكرا يابوبا 
ربنا يخليك يامعلمي​*


----------



## tena_tntn (23 يونيو 2009)

حلوين جدا
مرسي


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا ياتينا لمروووووورك*


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2009)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يونيو 2009)

حلوين اووووى يا بيشو 
تسلم ايدك
ومستنيين نشوف حاجات تانى بقى طالما بدأت لازم كل شوية تعمل هو كده ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


*
شكرا ياماما لمرووووووورك
ربنا يخليكي​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (23 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> حلوين اووووى يا بيشو
> تسلم ايدك
> ومستنيين نشوف حاجات تانى بقى طالما بدأت لازم كل شوية تعمل هو كده ​



*ميرسي ياباشا علي التقيم الحلو والتشجيع الجامد ده
ربنا يخليكي لمصر​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (29 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا لمروووووووووركم
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## zezza (29 يونيو 2009)

حلوين بجد يا بيشو 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و موهبتك


----------



## Ferrari (29 يونيو 2009)

روووووووووووووعة يا بيشو

كلهم احلى من بعض 

تسلم ايدك 
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 يونيو 2009)

zezza قال:


> حلوين بجد يا بيشو
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك و موهبتك



*شكرا يازوز لمروووووووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (30 يونيو 2009)

ferrari قال:


> روووووووووووووعة يا بيشو
> كلهم احلى من بعض
> تسلم ايدك
> ​


*
شكرا ليك جدا لمروووووووورك​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (30 يونيو 2009)

بجد كلهم حلوييييييييييين اوووووووووووووووووووووى ميرسى كتييييييييييييييير


----------



## sosana (30 يونيو 2009)

حلوين موووووووووووووووووت يا بيشو
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## dodo jojo (1 يوليو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *شوية صور ثابتة ومتحركة وجليتر علي قدي كده
> كنت بتسلي وعملتهم
> 
> اجبروا بخاطري ربنا يجبر بخاطركم واشوفكم دكاترة مهندسين قد الدنيا وتتدوزوا
> ...



صور جميله جدااااا ده انما معرفش اعمل ولا ربعها شكراااا كتييييييير على الموضوع التحفه ده:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 يوليو 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> بجد كلهم حلوييييييييييين اوووووووووووووووووووووى ميرسى كتييييييييييييييير


*
شكرا ياميرنا لمروورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 يوليو 2009)

sosana قال:


> حلوين موووووووووووووووووت يا بيشو
> تسلم ايدك​


*
شكرا ياسوسنا لمرررررورررك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 يوليو 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> صور جميله جدااااا ده انما معرفش اعمل ولا ربعها شكراااا كتييييييير على الموضوع التحفه ده:love_letter_open::love_letter_open::love_letter_open:


*
بالعفو يادودو
شكرا لتشجيعك​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

رووووووووووعة يا بيشو

مشكور اخي

الرب يباركك


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا ياكليم لمروووورك​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*بجد كلهم حلوين بس دى عجبتنى قوى*​




*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## rana1981 (4 يوليو 2009)

حلوين يا بيشو 
تسلم ايديك


----------



## just member (4 يوليو 2009)

وبيستحق احلى تقييييييم​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (4 يوليو 2009)

*اية يا بنى الصور الجميلة دى

دة انت اللى تجبربخاطرنا وتصمملنا صور تانى

يسلم ايدك​*


----------



## dodo jojo (5 يوليو 2009)

BishoRagheb قال:


> *شوية صور ثابتة ومتحركة وجليتر علي قدي كده
> كنت بتسلي وعملتهم
> 
> اجبروا بخاطري ربنا يجبر بخاطركم واشوفكم دكاترة مهندسين قد الدنيا وتتدوزوا
> ...



صور تحفه يا باشا وعجبونى كلهم شكراااااا:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## Boutros Popos (6 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع
و صور جميلة جدا
شكرا​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 يوليو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> حلوين يا بيشو
> تسلم ايديك


*
شكرا يارنون لمرووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


> وبيستحق احلى تقييييييم​


*
شكرا ياجو لمروورك وتشجيعك وتقيمك الجميل​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 يوليو 2009)

ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *اية يا بنى الصور الجميلة دى
> 
> دة انت اللى تجبربخاطرنا وتصمملنا صور تانى
> 
> يسلم ايدك​*


*
شكرا ياريس
ربنا يجبر بخاطرك وافرح بعيالك قريب
شكرا علي التشجيع الحلو ده​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 يوليو 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> صور تحفه يا باشا وعجبونى كلهم شكراااااا:love_letter_open:


*
شكرا ياباشا لمروووووووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 يوليو 2009)

boutros popos قال:


> مجهود رائع
> و صور جميلة جدا
> شكرا​


*
شكرا يابطرس لمروورك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 يوليو 2009)

الللللللللللللللللللله يابيشوى حلوين موت 
تسلم ايديك بجد ​


----------



## ارووجة (8 يوليو 2009)

واااااااااو تحفةةةةةةةةةةة بجد
كتير حلووووين
يسلمووو دياااتك
ربنا يباااركك

انا نسيت الفوتوشوب الفترة دي ههههههه


----------



## amad_almalk (9 يوليو 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور 


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (9 يوليو 2009)

ياسااتر ايه الجمال ده 
بجد تصاميم حلوة  
مرسي​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 يوليو 2009)

كيريا قال:


> الللللللللللللللللللله يابيشوى حلوين موت
> تسلم ايديك بجد ​


*
شكرا ياكيري لمرووووووورك وتشجيعك​*


----------



## youssef_1234 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

:crazy_pil:smil8::smi411:[Q-BIBLE][YOUTUBE][/YOU
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




بصراحه الله ينور اكتر عليك وابقى ابعت لينا الجديد 
TUBE][/Q-BIBLE]​


----------



## bahaa_06 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*روائع هى لمسات ايديك يا جميل*
*كلهم حلوين *
*ربنا يبارك اعمال ايديك*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 أكتوبر 2009)

وااو 
التصميم ده غريب  بياخذ العقل 
بجد تصاميم حلوة 

مرسي ياامبدع​


----------



## samy adl (30 نوفمبر 2009)

حلوين بجد يا بيشو واعتقد من كلمة يامعلمى انك شامى منين ياترى
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و موهبتك ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 ديسمبر 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا بيشو
استمر ومتعنا دايما 
وبطل 
بخل ياواد 
وكترهم شويتين تلاته كدا

يخليك لينا يارب يا معلم
مصر فخوره بيك يابني
وانا عارفه ردك
هههههههههههههههههههههه
تحيا مصر
​


----------



## magdy72 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*أيه الحلاوة دي صور جميلة وأيات مباركة*


----------



## روماني زكريا (28 ديسمبر 2009)

صور رائعه يابيشو 
شكرا ليك​


----------



## عادل نسيم (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*صور حلوة يابيشو ... ربنا يكثر من أعملك الجميلة وتوريهلنا*


----------



## nasranya (2 يناير 2010)

روووووووووووووعه تسلم الايادي


----------



## tasoni queena (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرا بيشو

على الصور الرائعة

تصميماتك رائعة​


----------



## mr:maher (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يباركك يابيشو


----------



## عادل نسيم (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكراً بيشو
علي الصور الجديدة فعلاً جميلة الرب يعوض تعب مجهودك بمحبته
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 ديسمبر 2010)

حلوين كتير ربنا يبركك


----------



## النهيسى (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*روعه جدا جدا
تسلم الأيادى
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


----------



## KoKo AyouB 14 (2 يناير 2011)

جمالــــ جدا 
​


----------

